# Proper spacing recommended for 1/4" doweling?



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm going to try doweling on a multi-panel 3/4" pine panel buildup, and would like to know if you guys think 5 dowels in a 36" span is enough. I've done biscuits in panels like this before, but want to try something different. Am I going to need more than 5? What say the pros?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I say... No dowels needed. :no: :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I say... No dowels needed. :no: :smile:


+1.:yes: If anything were needed I would use a spline.









 







.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> I say... No dowels needed. :no: :smile:


None? Let me clear this up a bit. I'm going to take 4 single 36" pine 1 by 6s and make the bottom and sides for a replica trunk. Still thinking "none"? I don't want to have it fall apart... Lol!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

It does not add any strength. The glue is stronger then the wood.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Now I've got a new question. Did I waste time/ materials before when I did a similar buildup using 4 biscuits on each board? If so, I suppose I should be kicking myself for not asking before.... Oh well, better late than never. Lol! Thanks guys, I appreciate the lesson!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think pine resists gluing because of the sap content. I think anything you can do to help it isn't time wasted. Biscuits will help but they are so small the help is minimal. If you are going to use dowels I would use 3/8" dowels. A spline joint would be better. If the ends show and you don't want the spline to show you could use a spline cutter with a router and just stop the cut four or five inches from the end of the board. Then you would have to radius the ends of the spline to fit the contour of the cut just like the biscuits have a radius.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

schnitz said:


> None? Let me clear this up a bit. I'm going to take 4 single 36" pine 1 by 6s and make the bottom and sides for a replica trunk. Still thinking "none"? I don't want to have it fall apart... Lol!



I've never had a problem gluing up Pine.
As long as your joints are prepared properly and you spread glue on ALL mating surfaces it will be plenty strong. 

Do a test piece, and prove it to yourself. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I've never had a problem gluing up Pine.
> As long as your joints are prepared properly and you spread glue on ALL mating surfaces it will be plenty strong.
> 
> Do a test piece, and prove it to yourself. :smile:


+1. :yes: I don't have a problem with pine either.









 







.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> I've never had a problem gluing up Pine.
> As long as your joints are prepared properly and you spread glue on ALL mating surfaces it will be plenty strong.
> 
> Do a test piece, and prove it to yourself. :smile:





cabinetman said:


> +1. :yes: I don't have a problem with pine either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. If I have ever tried to break the joint, the glue never breaks for me.


----------

